# موقع رائع لجميع الآلات الصناعية وخطوط الانتاج ( باللغة العربية )



## م شريفة (17 فبراير 2008)

http://www.ieeo.biz/ :81:


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (17 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك :77:


----------



## سامح حسون (17 فبراير 2008)

very goooooooooooood


----------



## البلال80 (17 فبراير 2008)

نعم انه ماكنت أبحث عنه منذ فترة بارك الله فيك


----------



## عنتر2005 (18 فبراير 2008)

جامد بجد الف شكر **


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (18 فبراير 2008)




----------



## طهيري (20 مارس 2008)

شكرا على هذ المجهود


----------



## العقاب الهرم (21 مارس 2008)

مشكور ع الموقع الرائع


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (25 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بكم


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (25 مارس 2008)

الف شكر و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed morshidy (25 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فتوح (26 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابو معتصم (27 مارس 2008)

شكرا للك لانك قطعت لي مسافة
جزاك الله خير


----------



## انتصار حامد (29 مارس 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً بارك الله فيك ​


----------



## أنيس عبد المنعم (1 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## mohame_ refaat (3 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيراًاخى الكريم


----------



## فيلسوف مهندس (4 أبريل 2008)

فيه مشكله في الموقع ياريت تتراجع عشان الموضوع مهم بجد


----------



## م شريفة (4 أبريل 2008)

http://www.ieeo.biz/ 
لقد راجعت الدخول على الموقع ولم يتبين عندي اي مشكلة يا زميلي فيلسوف .. بس انت جرب ممكن يكون في ضغط عالشبكة بالوقت يلي حاولت تشوف الموقع فيه .. حاول أكثر من مرة .. وشكرا على الملاحظة .


----------



## ahmed 3x (4 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## khalooood37 (5 أبريل 2008)

الموقع قد تغير الي العنوان التالي
 http://www.ieeo.net/


----------



## م شريفة (5 أبريل 2008)

شكرا يا زميلي khalooood37 على العنوان الجديد.


----------



## حسين جودة (5 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بكم


----------



## بلال عبدالرازق (21 يونيو 2008)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## silisee_mech (22 يونيو 2008)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## ابو معتصم (22 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير 
ولي طلب هل ممكن اجد لديك 
طريقة لطلاء المعادن بجميع اشكالها
وانشاء معمل متكامل للطلاء من ذهب وفضة وكروم ونيكل 
مع شرح في كيفية اعداد المعمل والادوات المطلوبة من عدد وخامات
ولك منا جزيل الشكروالعرفان


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (24 يونيو 2008)

موقع ممتاز
جزيت خير واكلت طيرا وتزوجت بكرا وانجبت جيشا


----------



## خالد الحيمي (2 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ياكبتن ارجو لك المزيد من التالق


----------



## faerrd (17 يوليو 2008)

ورده ونص انته وبس


----------



## faerrd (17 يوليو 2008)

ورده وجميل جهدك يارب يوفقكم


----------



## أنلييزر (17 يوليو 2008)

*بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك*​*فى انتظار المزيد*​


----------



## fmharfoush (17 يوليو 2008)

مشكور يا حبيب


----------



## الحارثي2 (17 يوليو 2008)

رااااااااااااائع


----------



## الياس عبد النور (25 يوليو 2008)

مشكككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (31 يوليو 2009)

موقع جيد مهندسة فيفي 
بارك الله فيك 
وجزاكي خير الجزاء.


----------



## اسامة القاسى (31 يوليو 2009)

رائع جدا "جزاكى الله خيرا "


----------



## islam2a (31 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الموقع الرائع


----------



## faerrd (31 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## ahm1020488 (2 أغسطس 2009)

ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد


----------



## قحطان العراقي (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لكم على هذا الموقع الجميل اتمنى لكم التوفيق الدائم


----------



## م احمد خلف (3 سبتمبر 2009)

* جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بكم*​


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

:1::1:مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر اخي العزيز


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (3 سبتمبر 2009)

فعلا موقع جميل بس بقي ياريت اللي يدخل ويعرف تشغيل اي نوع من هذه الماكينات يتفضل ويشرح لنا فكره عملها


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)




----------

